# Waterproof hookup cable joining boxes



## siberdragon (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi

On some continental sites the electric bollards for some pitches can be more than 25 mts from the pitch so as a result I now carry two 25 mtr hookup cables when touring on the continent. Last month when we were touring in Germany this arrangement proved invaluable but to make sure that the cable connections were waterproof and coukd not be disconnected easily?accidentally we wrapped the joining plug ends in a plastic bag and duck taped the ends. Later on one site I saw a Dutch caravan that also needed an extended cable and the owner had joined two cables by connecting them together and placing them in a neat orange waterproof box. Unfortunately I later found that these boxes were available on a site in Trier only accomodate continental two pin connections. Does anyone know if such a product is available for making a waterproof connection between two mains hookup leads of the three pin circular plug type.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

A couple of months ago we overnighted at Fritz Berger's at Neumarkt and saw these there:

http://www.fritz-berger.de/fbonline...icherheitsboxfuerCEE-Stecker210350/detail.jsf

I didn't look closely because we'd already spent more than I've ever spent in a camping accessory shop before but could this be what you want - ?

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Try Reimo...

http://www.reimo.com/en/82043-cee_safebox_kabelsafe_mit_schloss/

Should be available or orderable via Reimo UK outlet Concept multicar....

http://www.conceptmulti-car.co.uk/

Pete


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi

This is an orange box, but looks like it would work.

http://www.caravanpartsaccessories....k-p-244.html?zenid=4e12p2411f41mso7u35kd9b594

Bigger pictures here:

http://www.reimo.com/en/82043-cee_safebox_kabelsafe_mit_schloss/

Regards

Mike


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

You can get them from both force4 and route11, i recently bought two (1 by mistake), they are £14.95 plus delivery. note; it took ages for mine to be delivered.

see the link below

< this is the item >

I ended up with an orange one and a green one, they are very good and include padlocks, etc. the orange arrived first so i'm using it, the green one is sat around unopened.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

This thing I use for our outdoor Christmas lights looks like those shown in the various links. I add Blue Tack around the ends where the cables exit, this totally seals the innards from the weather - maybe the ones shown have rubber washers (or whatever) that do the same job - it's difficult to tell from the illustrations.


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

If you have a "GO OUTDOORS" near to you try them I am pretty sure I saw a waterproof connector cover in there, it was orange in colour
I will check this weekend when I call in at my local store in Exeter
Don


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes they are sealed all the way around










and from the end without a cable in it










HTH


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I got mine from the local garden and outdoors shop.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

peejay said:


> http://www.reimo.com/en/82043-cee_safebox_kabelsafe_mit_schloss/


I got the same from gooutdoors if there's one near you. Came in useful when we took the MH off site (sister in laws drive) and left the cable behind

edit: note to self .....read all posts before posting response


----------



## siberdragon (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. A visit to Go outdoors it is then.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

The standard blue 240V plugs and sockets are rated to IP44 which is more than enough protection for normal weather resistance; anything greater is only required to resist hose directed water at some force or immersion.


----------

